# M not running right



## oldm (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello friends, new to the forum and excited to have such a great resource for information. I believe my M is a 1943, it has really been a great tractor. Recently when clearing snow if has started to die. Once it dies if I wait about 10 minutes it will start right up again and run for 5 or 6 minutes before stalling again. Gas flow looks good, no holes in the manifold that I can find. Can I bypass the resistor to determine if this is my issue? What other items could be causing this?


----------



## farmallzach (Feb 10, 2010)

It could very possibly be the ignition coil, have you checked that? it has been a problem for me in the past


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I would also change my fuel filter, it could be getting stopped up just a little and it lets fuel flow for a minute and then it gradually slows it down until it gets cut off.


----------



## oldm (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I will try both of those things.


----------

